

Supreme Court won't hear dispute over Sherlock Holmes - fr0sty
http://www.bostonherald.com/business/media_marketing/2014/11/court_wont_hear_dispute_over_sherlock_holmes

======
fr0sty
Previous discussions:

310 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6972411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6972411)

89 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8139669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8139669)

------
RexRollman
Glad to hear this but it shouldn't have been necessary in the first place. The
outcome was obvious.

